# Verbinden/Surfen von Notebook über Desktop PC mit WLan (ohne Ad Hoc ohne WLan Router)



## efranki (15. Mai 2004)

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich habe hier daheim einen Desktop PC und Notebook. Beide haben eine statische IP in meinem Netzwerk und gehen über einen DSL Router (kein Wlanrouter) ins WWW. 

Die LAN Daten des Noteboke sind: 192.168.0.132; Submaske: 255.255.255.0 (Standart halt) und beim Standartgateway habe ich die IP des Router eingetragen 192.168.0.100 

Die Daten des Desktop PC sind die selben ausser die IP: 192.168.0.131; Submaske: 255.255.255.0 (Standart halt) und beim Standartgateway habe ich meinen Router eingetragen 192.168.0.100. 

Ich habe bei beiden Rechner unter Eigenschaften Lan(Kabel) Verbindung noch kein Häckchen bei "anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten, die Internetverbindung dieses PC zu benutzen" eingetragen. 

Die WLAN Eigenschaften sind bei beiden Rechner im Moment folgende: 
Unter Allgemein: 
1. TCP/IP -> IP auto. beziehen/DNS auto. beziehen 
2. standart installierte packete Datei/Druckerfreigabe + Hächen 
3. QoS Paketplaner 
4. Deterministic Network Enhancer 
5. Clint MS Network 

Unter Drahtlose Netzwerke 
1. kein häckchen bei "windows zum konf. der einstellungen verwenden " 

Eweitert 
1. keine häckchen unter "Diesen Computer und das..." und ""anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten..." 

Welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen damit ich ohne LAN mit dem Noteboke zum Desktop PC eine WLAN Verbindung aufbauen kann (kein Ad Hoc) damit ich ins WWW mit dem Notebook gehen kann und nicht das Kabel mit mir hinterher schleppen muss *g*! 

Ich bin für eure Hilfe sehr Dankbar... weil ich mir nach einer nacht ausprobierens keinen rat mehr weiss! 

Merci der Franki


----------



## gothic ghost (15. Mai 2004)

hi,
du brauchst einen Accesse Point bzw. eine Wlan-karte für den PC,
nur Wlan im Notebook reicht nicht.
Einrichten folgt später. 

:-(  äähhm das hab ich  :-( *verdrängt*  

leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## efranki (15. Mai 2004)

* Na ja ich dachte das ich oben*

.... sowas schon erwähnt hätte...beide Geräte sowohl PC als auch Noteboke besitzen eine WLAN Karte.


----------



## gothic ghost (15. Mai 2004)

*Re:  Na ja ich dachte das ich oben*



> _Original geschrieben von efranki _
> sowas schon erwähnt hätte...beide Geräte sowohl PC als auch Noteboke besitzen eine WLAN Karte.



:-(  äähhm das hab ich  :-( *verdrängt*  

leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Mai 2004)

*Verbinden/Surfen von Notebook über Desktop PC mit WLan*



> "anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten, die Internetverbindung dieses PC zu benutzen" eingetragen.


Auf dem PC ->  Häkchen  
Notebook nicht

Die WLAN Eigenschaften sind bei beiden Rechner im Moment folgende:
Unter Allgemein:
1. TCP/IP -> IP auto. beziehen/DNS auto. beziehen
*Da du feste IP's auf beiden Rechnern hast, mußt du das ändern* 



> Die LAN Daten des Noteboke sind: 192.168.0.132; Submaske: 255.255.255.0 (Standart halt) und beim Standartgateway habe ich die IP des Router eingetragen 192.168.0.100


Gatway = 192.168.0.131

Unter Drahtlose Netzwerke
1. kein häckchen bei "windows zum konf. der einstellungen verwenden " 
*erstmal so lassen oder aussprobieren, mal mit  mal ohne*  *g*
Bin mir da nicht sicher.
Eweitert
1. keine häckchen unter "Diesen Computer und das..." und ""anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten..." 
Häkchen  

(kein Ad Hoc) dann  "Infrastruktur
Der Rest kann bleiben wie er ist.


----------



## efranki (17. Mai 2004)

Ich muss auch noch dazu sagen das ich auf beiden Rechner Windows XP Prof. installiert haben :-(


----------



## efranki (17. Mai 2004)

Merci für deine schnelle Antwort ich hab aber leider noch ein paar leidige Fragen:

1.)
Auf dem PC -> Häkchen 
Notebook nicht

// Was meinst Du damit... Häcken bei bei WLAN Einstellungen oder bei LAN Einstellungen "anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten, die Internetverbindung dieses PC zu benutzen" eintragen?!
_______________________________________________________________

Die WLAN Eigenschaften sind bei beiden Rechner im Moment folgende:
Unter Allgemein:
1. TCP/IP -> IP auto. beziehen/DNS auto. beziehen
Da du feste IP's auf beiden Rechnern hast, mußt du das ändern 

// Gerne IP bei meinem PC bei WLAN nun 192.168.0.136 aber was kommt bei den
Gateway und DNS Server rein!? Gateway hier auch 192.168.0.100?

_______________________________________________________________


// Dies sind die LAN Konfigurationen des LAP nicht die WLAN!


Die LAN Daten des Noteboke sind: 192.168.0.132; Submaske: 255.255.255.0 (Standart halt) und beim Standartgateway habe ich die IP des Router eingetragen 192.168.0.100

// Was sollte ich bei den IP beim WLAN eintragen oder offen lassen!?

_______________________________________________________________

Unter Drahtlose Netzwerke
1. kein häckchen bei "windows zum konf. der einstellungen verwenden " 
erstmal so lassen oder aussprobieren, mal mit mal ohne *g*
Bin mir da nicht sicher.
Eweitert
1. keine häckchen unter "Diesen Computer und das..." und ""anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten..." 
Häkchen 

(kein Ad Hoc) dann "Infrastruktur
Der Rest kann bleiben wie er ist. 

// das mit der Infrastrucktur kann ich erstmachen bzw. einstellen wenn ich ein häckchen bei Windows zum konfg... ändern.... Also was meinste...
PS: Sag mal hast du sowas bei dir auch mal deiheim versucht zum laufen zu bringen oder hast du einen Acces Point!?


----------

